# Navionics Platnium+ East



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I was able to try out the Navionics Platnium+ East chip out in BPS before purchasing it and it looks amazing for lake erie, expecially around the reefs and shoals in the western basin with 1ft contours. I will be taking some pictures or screen shots if I can figure out how to do that and upload them so you guys can see what it looks like. This chip also has the entire eastern part of the US on it, so if your on the fence about dropping the coin on a chip and want to see what a lake or two look like let me know this winter and I'll fire it up inside and take some pics.

One of the most aggravating things about the chips is which one do I buy? I posted on Navionics Facebook wall and walleye central and it was still hard to get a straight answer on what is what. I'm glad the guys at BPS let me try out a 200.00 chip before buying it so figured I would pass along this service to OGF but please don't waste my time if you really want to see Erie or west branch or whatever because your in the market for a chip let me know and I'll post pictures. 

I can hook up my Lowrance HDS unit to my ice battery and I have a spare power cord at the house it should power up fine and let me play around with it indoors. 

Here are the lakes covered. http://www.navionics.com/LakeList_HMPlatinum.asp?RegionID=3


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Kevin i know some guys would be interested if that chip shows the Canadian line. the built in insight map on the hds shows up zoomed way out but when zoomed in it goes away. page 75 shows how to take screen shots and how to transfer to the sd card. one thing to remember you have to undo the screen capture or you cant turn the unit off, cuz every time you hit the power button it keeps tacking pics. this shows what i mean about the boundery line


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

That is why I didn't buy an HDS unit with insight maps just for the reason you posted below, no boundry lines whe zoomed in, alot of salty dudes out there because of that. I just figured get the best chip with base map unit and not worry about it.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I whis I would have know that when I bought my 8, I ordered it with insight. When I gought my 7 I ordered it with basemap. When you zoom in on Insight, it's just insight.

I've been thinking about a premium chip, just didn't know which way to go.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Kevin. This thread helped make up my mind on how to spend my cabelas gift cards from the holidays. I ordered hotmaps premium east for my HDS-5. All of the inland lakes I fish are on the chip in high def. Can't wait to finally kick those crappy Insight maps to the curb!!


----------

